# Spirit 20% off coupon can anyone use it



## tld33 (Aug 5, 2008)

can anyone use the coupon if you print it off or do you have to get one from them to buy in the store


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

are u talking about the email coupon? I got one of these as well, I'm not sure anyone can use it, or that it can be used more than once since it has a UPC code on it.


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, anybody can use it. And it can be used more than once. I used one on a visit and I gave a friend of mine one and they both worked. (I assume you're talking about the 20% off one item coupon)


----------

